# Reasonable expectations of improvement



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello wonderful coaches!

I have been shooting weekly with a local club for about 3 months. I've just finished a more intensive 4-week class (8 students, 1 instructor). 

I bought my own equipment and arrows (with advice) and have the opportunity to shoot up to 30 minutes a day (50-60 arrows) most days of the week if I like. Shooting barebow at this point.

My question is, given these conditions, at what point would it be reasonable to expect that I should see improvement? What would you expect to see at, say, 20 yards, after a month? longer? At what point does solo practice become diminishing returns because maybe I have form errors?

Any tips on a training regimen or other advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats a good question; it depends on a lot of issues. first let me say its much better to shoot 10 perfect arrows , than to just fling or shoot 60 in 30 minutes. improvement depends on the shooter, you must set a reasonable GOAL . first let the coach guide you through the form issues...get it right.. if you have a issue ..work on that till its gone.. then move on.. set the goal. A REASONABLE ONE . start close till you mastered that then step back 5 yards..when you mastered that meaning its easy to stack 5 in the x every end ................ then back up + 5 more.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

first and foremost,.... improvement will only come at the rate and in response, to how well you understand what good form and execution is and then strive to accept only well made shots using what you understand, refusing to let any poorly developing shot to continue . you want to learn and establish, only one way to shoot, and that is, with the best form and execution you can attain on each and every shot. doing this, teaches your shot process to know only one way to shoot,...if that's the only way it knows, then the only thing it can do is produce good shots. this is where most new shooters loose the battle. they let small deviations get by without correction, and pretty soon, their process knows more than one way to shoot....a good way and a bad way.
now as you are just beginning, is the very most important time to learn this and get control of it.
don't put a time schedule on your improvement,..... put a perfection schedule on it. try to pick out one thing to concentrate working on, every time you shoot and don't move on to something else until that one element is worked out and running reliably.


----------

